# autometer tach installation



## trini720 (Apr 20, 2003)

I just bought a autometer 5" tach.Does anyone know about its installation.Someone told me I need a tach adapter to get a signal for it to work on my JDM s13. Is this true or can it install direct.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Your tach gets its rpm signal from the coil. then you have ground and power, a light if you desire to hook it up. Did it not come with any instructions?


----------



## trini720 (Apr 20, 2003)

My s13 is DIS and I think it has four coils and no distributer. The instructions are for older engines.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.desertrides.com/tech/tach.htm


----------



## trini720 (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks Bumpin240sx. Im new to the sr20 det and I am looking for the exact location of the wire on the harness to attach the green wire from the tach. Anyone has wiring diagrams with the exact location.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I have some pictures of the ECU plugs for the JDM Nissan range. I cant upload it from work though. 
PM me your email and ill send them to you. It shows the location of the RPM wire on the ecu plug which is exactly what you need.


----------



## trini720 (Apr 20, 2003)

hey joel.
My email address is
[email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Email sent


----------



## trini720 (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey joel 
Thanks for the info . Tried the install with the green wire from the tach connected to the yellow/red wire of the ECU but still nothing.


----------

